
Programming Languages Ranked by Expressiveness - rachitnigam
https://redmonk.com/dberkholz/2013/03/25/programming-languages-ranked-by-expressiveness/
======
mpoteat
Coffeescript has somewhat fallen off the wagon since this article was
published. It seems to me trends in JS transcompilation are tending towards
slightly more verbosity in exchange for type annotation e.g. Flow or TS.

